# FreeBSD 8.0, arcconf - modifying raid level doesn't affect system



## Ikinoki (Apr 19, 2010)

Recently I decided to acquire larger drive by modifying a second logical drive from raid 1 to raid 0. After dismounting the mount point I've done an arcconf modify command, which led to few hours of operation in status 'Configuration modification'. After that I thought it would be simple to just use sysinstall to rebuild the needed partitioning and copying files back, however FreeBSD sysinstall doesn't recognize new slice, it only sees old 136 meg slice, not the new 270 mbyte... Is there a way to manually force the reinitiation of the hdd's in the system?
I mean that FreeBSD will look through the configuration without rebooting? Or maybe a way to manually setup the necessary configuration without sysinstall?


----------



## Ikinoki (Apr 19, 2010)

recreating the logical drive fixed this for me


----------

